# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  CoolerMaster Duo Viva "tưới" đồ họa kép

## Mantran

Trang bị sức mạnh đồ họa kép đang là lựa chọn hàng đầu của game thủ để có thể tận hưởng độ phân giải và chất lượng cao nhất khi bắn “quái vật” Doom 3, xung phong trên chiến trường Battlefield 2... Tuy nhiên, cách thiết kế hộp quạt tản nhiệt quá lớn và/hoặc cách bố trí hai khe PCIe đồ họa trên bo mạch chủ quá gần nhau đã khiến không ít game thủ đành từ bỏ “cuộc chơi” đồ họa kép. Chip đồ họa cao cấp thường có nhiệt độ làm việc khoảng 60-80oC; vì thế, nếu tản nhiệt không tốt, bạn rất dễ rơi vào tình trạng “chết đứng” giữa sa trường.

Đa phần các giải pháp tản nhiệt cho card đồ họa đang chọn hướng thiết kế đế tản nhiệt rộng, bổ sung thêm quạt thổi. CoolerMaster không chỉ có các giải pháp chuẩn theo xu thế chung (xem thêm “Quạt tản nhiệt - Trong mát ngoài êm”, ID:A0704_72), mà còn có nhiều giải pháp tản nhiệt nước độc đáo. Dựa trên giải pháp làm mát bằng chất lỏng Aquagate Viva cho card đồ họa đơn (trước đây từng đột phá), CoolerMaster cải tiến đưa ra giải pháp Aquagate Duo Viva có thể giúp game thủ vượt qua trở ngại và đến với công nghệ đồ họa kép (hỗ trợ cả NVIDIA SLI lẫn ATI CrossFire). Duo Viva có thể xem như bộ Aquagate Viva trước đây, thêm một đầu tiếp xúc chip đồ họa và một đường ống dẫn chất lỏng dẫn nhiệt; các bộ phận còn lại giống nhau. Dàn lá nhôm giải nhiệt được thổi mát bằng hai quạt đường kính 70mm, tốc độ có thể thay đổi từ 1.000 vòng/phút đến 4.800 vòng/phút. Máy bơm có khả năng đạt 40 lít/giờ. Bộ phận cảnh báo của Duo Viva sẽ giúp người dùng phát hiện được ngay trường hợp máy bơm hư, cạn nước, tắc nước, nước quá sôi. 

Mặc dù khối tản nhiệt chính (gồm dàn lá nhôm, két nước, quạt) đã được co gọn (76x64x25 mm) song việc bố trí khối này trong thùng máy không phải là việc đơn giản. May thay, CoolerMaster đã đưa ra khá nhiều lựa chọn: cắm lên khe PCI, gắn vào khoang ổ đĩa 3,5inch, 5,25inch hoặc nắp hông của thùng máy. 

Thiết kế độc đáo của Duo Viva cho phép gắn trên hầu hết các card đồ họa của NVIDIA và ATI nhưng vẫn chưa thể trả lại khoảng không PCI kế cận. Bạn phải thật cẩn thận khi tháo bộ quạt chuẩn để tránh làm gãy tụ, rơi điện trở... Lắp quạt Duo Viva đòi hỏi khéo léo khi bắt ốc đầu nhôm tiếp xúc để sao cho nó tiếp xúc thật tốt với chip đồ họa. 

Để có trải nghiệm trực quan, một cấu hình SLI cực mạnh được thiết lập với hai card đồ họa Asus EN8800GTX/HTDP/768M/A (GPU GF 8800GTX) trên nền BMC Gigabyte GA-N680SLI-DQ6 dùng chipset NVIDIA nForce 680SLI (để thực sự đạt SLI 2xPCIe 16x), RAM 2x512MB DDR2 667MHz, nguồn NZXT 650W và không “đóng” thùng máy. Test Lab tiến hành kích hoạt chế độ đồ họa SLI với tần số làm việc mặc định của card đồ họa: GPU 576MHz, RAM 1,8GHz; sau đó, chạy 3DMark06 và ghi nhận nhiệt độ (bằng tiện ích Asus SmartDoctor). Chức năng Asus SmartFan tự động điều tiết tốc độ quạt được kích hoạt trong tòan bộ quá trình thử nghiệm. 

Chip đồ họa đạt đến mức trần nhiệt độ ổn định (tăng khoảng 12oC so với lúc bắt đầu) sau khoảng 1 giờ với cả hai bộ tản nhiệt (chuẩn và Duo Viva) nhưng Duo Viva đủ đảm bảo để chip đồ họa chỉ 77oC sau hơn 1 giờ 30 phút trong khi chip đồ họa card chính từng lên đến 82oC (cao hơn khoảng 5oC). Nhiệt độ hai chip đồ họa khi trang bị Duo Viva ngang bằng nhau chứ không có sự cách biệt (khoảng 10oC trong thử nghiệm) như khi dùng quạt chuẩn. Có thể do khoảng không gian lấy gió của card chính hẹp hơn card thứ hai mà nhiệt độ card chính luôn cao hơn.

Đây thật sự là một giải pháp giải nhiệt đột phá, mang lại hiệu quả rõ rệt, song Duo Viva đòi hỏi ở chủ nhân nhiều thời gian lao động hơn, kỹ năng lắp ráp cao hơn và khoản chi 100 USD (bảo hành 24 tháng) không nhỏ.

----------

